# Sibutramine - Varenicline Interaction



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

So recently got interested in the idea of using Sibutramine in place of the regular caffeine / syn / eph / clen etc as it seems a lot friendlier in terms of sides.

I've been on Champix for three weeks and I am concerned they will have an interaction as both seem to work in a similar fashion, looking up the cytochrome profiles on pubmed it would appear to be unknown if there are interactions as the drug was discontinued some time ago although both metabolise via the P450 enzyme.

Anybody have any experience taking both at once?


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Well, been on both for 5 days now and not dead yet, doesn't seem to be any serious interaction.

Just in case someone stumbles across this in future with the same question.


----------

